# 87 4runner not clearing good



## 87TOY (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi guys, just like to say this is a great website. Lots of knowledgeable users on it. I am a newbie. Got an 87 4runner and put a old convential cable controlled western plow on it. Came off a Chevy. Cut it down to 6.5' and made a mount to fit truck. 
It plows snow well, but doesn't really scrap all the snow off. I am assuming you want to see asphault after. It leaves a packed down layer of snow sometimes. I use it for my driveway and couple of friends. Nothing too serious.
Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello:

It should scrape well... a few basic suggestions: are the shoes (if you use them) adjusted properly? is plow going into float mode when you put it "down"? Is the chain adjusted properly to allow the plow to droop all the way to follow the surface? Cutting edge okay?? When you fabbed the mount did you keep the same "plow geometry" as a factory plow (like, is the angle of attack the same)??? Good luck!


----------



## 87TOY (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reponse. Keep the mount geometry the same got the mount 9 1/2" off ground. Slack in the chain. I took a closer look at the edge today. Looks like the entire edge sits on the ground but if I get down closer looks there is a gap on the one side. Seems to be a high spot on the left side of the blade that is keep the right side from touching. The gap is maybe 1/8" or less, but still is a gap. I wonder if I can just grind the other side to get it level or I need a new edge?
Eric


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

I wouldn't grind it just yet if you still have a lot of "meat" on the cutting edge - as you use the plow the cutting edge will break in and should scrape better. 

Rob


----------



## 87rnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Eric, I'm with sixspeed on the cutting edge , it'll grind itself down. Quick question about your truck. When you're plowing do you use 4lo or 4hi? I'm just curious cause I have the same truck and have been thinking about putting a plow on it. I use full size chevs to plow with at work, and I generally use 4hi.


----------



## 87TOY (Dec 10, 2005)

I plow with 4low. If it is just a driveway I keep it in 1st. More than enough power to push snow. 1st is very short in 4low thou. Can't really drive around much in it. Just pushing. Lots of meat left on the edge. Lots like the guy before me hit something on one side and bent the cutting edge. Thats why it is up on the one side. I might need a new cutting edge.
Eric


----------



## 87rnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks 87TOY. I'd try fipping the cutting edge around before you buy a new one. Cutting edges are tuff, and if he bent the edge, chances are the blade also got bent. Flip it around and see what happens. 

P.S. Got any pics of that truck and plow?

Good luck.


----------

